# Plastic Water Bottles



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

This month's Florida Sportsman just arrived and the "Call to Action" article by Blair Wickstrom encourages us to stop using plastic water bottles. I think that's a great idea, and I do not use them in my daily life on shore, but on the boat they are always with me.

I am curious if anyone on the forum has a more sustainable way they carry water aboard their boat when fishing. Especially when fishing with several anglers. If I'm solo I can just top of the insulated cup with ice-water and I'm generally good to go for a few hours.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

64oz insulated stainless water jug, no reason for extra ice in the chest and everyone has their own water. No plastic bottles to deal with...


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

The azzholes that throw chit in the water are still going to do it. I watched the person in front of me throw their trash out the window as they pulled away from a drive through window. More and more people like this are boating. In the old days things had a deposit on like soda bottles and you got your money back. If you found a bottle you picked it up for the money.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I keep mine in a can inside the cooler on ice.
It says Bud Light on it.


----------



## BrianF (7 mo ago)

I have switched to aquaflasks. Keeps the water or whatever cold. No need for ice. Stays cold in the hot sun. I’ve been trying to totally remove single use plastics out of my life.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I reuse Gatorade bottles for my water. I carry the plastic water bottles for guests; I have them roll them up from the bottom when empty, then replace the cap and put them back in the ice chest. Take up very little room and easy to discard back at the house. The only thing I throw in the water is flies and fish I just caught.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Great topic. I have become more and more dubious about our recycling program in the US. I firmly believe that our "recycled" plastic water bottles go overseas and become garbage. I hope I'm wrong. I use large jugs/flasks whenever possible.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plastic water bottles that go in the water are from azzhats who don't give a shit about anyone other than themselves.

I buy cases of water as I am outside all the time and I reuse them 4-5 times. Drink some - refill for remainder of week and recycle it after.

If I take 6 of them with me on the water 6 of them come home with me.

I don't like the water bottles as shown above because 1) I can't get my hand in it to clean it and 2) it is not as convenient as the smaller bottles.

The call to action from Blair sounds a bit like his typical grandstand. We don't need to stop - we need to have azzhats stop littering.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I carry a 64 oz stainless bottle to work with me every day. Like was said before, I never buy plastic bottles for home use. But I do use them on the water about half the time. Probably should cut back. Complaints with the Ss bottle is that it won't fit in any cupholders. I know that sounds petty. And I usually drink twice that in a full day, so even when I do take it, I augment with plastic bottles. I recently discovered Nooma sports drinks and have been carrying a couple of those. They come in cardboard which I believe is more compostable and recyclable.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Big fan of the Yeti bottles; it does what it's supposed to and stands up to abuse. I really like the newer models with the dual lids-- one to open all the way up to clean/fill with ice, the other a bottle-style lid.

Related: anybody got any recs for _uninsulated_ stainless gallon jugs? Looking for the Yeti/Rctic style, but single wall.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't pay for yet name, so I but artic wide mouth stainless bottles. Make sure they are wide mouth so you can actually clean them. I have an extra fir guests, but never had to use, all my friends have stainless bottles as well. I have a few plastic water bottle over 2 yrs old that I freeze amd use as block ice in cooler, or if ever ran out of water. Plastic does not get recycled in the US.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I got the 64 oz RTIC as a gift and really like it. It's really nice not wasting all your cooler space on water bottles.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Complaints with the Ss bottle is that it won't fit in any cupholders. I know that sounds petty.


That's super important! When my truck finally bites the bullet, I swear I'm gonna transplant the cupholders/console to the next one-- aesthetics be damned. It'll take a 32(ish?) oz Yeti or Nalgene bottle AND my ginormous coffee mug at the same time. You'd think all these manufacturers building vehicles for the "overlanding" crowd should at least be able to accommodate a water bottle.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I will probably look at some some stainless bottles , but with a rubberized coating. These 64 oz and 1 gallon stainless jugs become like wrecking balls in a compartment or deck if not secured somehow and who wants to do that every time I want a drink of water.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I carry water in the skiff and my daily life in stainless bottles. I have a 64oz and a couple smaller for my water. For clients, I ask. Some are ok with the stainless bottles and some still want a store bought and sealed plastic water bottle. We are just diligent about what ever we take out comes back with us and makes it to the appropriate container.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I do 96oz insulated with wide bottom and cover. Stays on the floor, never tips over and easily reached. I like the 96 cuz 128 are too tall and don’t fit in hatch standing up between house and ramp


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I bring my 2.5 gallon water keg with me, same one I use for work. One bag of ice and fill it up with sink water. Ice cold all day long


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

mwolaver said:


> Great topic. I have become more and more dubious about our recycling program in the US. I firmly believe that our "recycled" plastic water bottles go overseas and become garbage. I hope I'm wrong. I use large jugs/flasks whenever possible.


Today only 9% of all the plastic we have produced and consumed to date worldwide has been recycled, 12% has been incinerated, and the vast majority, 79%, has ended up in landfills or in the environment. Plastic objects can also reach the sea from landfills, due to the water flowing through them. In addition, we also find plastics in the sea from deliberate dumping of garbage, from accidental dumping from ships, or from effluents from sewage treatment plants and wastewater treatment plants. _Eighty percent of the waste we find at sea comes from land, while the remaining 20% comes from maritime activity._ (Globalrecycle.net)

If this is true, I am right to use no plastic bottles. My recycle bin is a placebo.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I realize the hate for plastic, I'm with you, but, I use plastic bottles cause there covenant. After use the empties go back in the cooler and I throw them in the trash when I get back. Most stainless containers are to small for a day on the water


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I realize the hate for plastic, I'm with you, but, I use plastic bottles cause there covenant. After use the empties go back in the cooler and I throw them in the trash when I get back. Most stainless containers are to small for a day on the water


How much damn water can you drink in a day?



2 Gallon Stainless Steel Insulated Water Jug - Google Search


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You can coat the outside of a stainless bottle with plastidip if worried about banging around in hatches. Best to do it when new or clean. You can prep it with a light sand, but if you do that make sure all the metal dust is off first. Plastidip is great stuff if prepped right.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

j_f said:


> Big fan of the Yeti bottles; it does what it's supposed to and stands up to abuse. I really like the newer models with the dual lids-- one to open all the way up to clean/fill with ice, the other a bottle-style lid.
> 
> Related: anybody got any recs for _uninsulated_ stainless gallon jugs? Looking for the Yeti/Rctic style, but single wall.


Kleen canteen makes great stainless bottles and jugs. I use them along with insulated style. The single wall ones are great when you have ice already in the cooler.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Jason M said:


> Kleen canteen makes great stainless bottles and jugs. I use them along with insulated style. The single wall ones are great when you have ice already in the cooler.


Agreed-- I've got one. Unfortunately they don't make them in gallon sizes that I've seen.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

j_f said:


> That's super important! When my truck finally bites the bullet, I swear I'm gonna transplant the cupholders/console to the next one-- aesthetics be damned. It'll take a 32(ish?) oz Yeti or Nalgene bottle AND my ginormous coffee mug at the same time. You'd think all these manufacturers building vehicles for the "overlanding" crowd should at least be able to accommodate a water bottle.


You couldn't be more right. I bought an adapter to take the oversized bottles. Works great. 

Upgraded Car Cup Holder Expander Adapter with Offset Adjustable Base, Compatible with Yeti 14/24/36/46oz Ramblers, Hydro Flasks 32/40oz, Other Large Bottles Mugs in 3.4"-4.0" (2) Amazon.com


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Jason M said:


> You couldn't be more right. I bought an adapter to take the oversized bottles. Works great.
> 
> Upgraded Car Cup Holder Expander Adapter with Offset Adjustable Base, Compatible with Yeti 14/24/36/46oz Ramblers, Hydro Flasks 32/40oz, Other Large Bottles Mugs in 3.4"-4.0" (2) Amazon.com


This is a great find-- thanks!


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I have my own insulated water bottles I pack, keep a big Walmart brand insulated one under the bow for emergencies. Pack/fill my own water from the fridge and always tell my guests bring their own drinks. I don't dictate plastic or not but, I do make sure it all comes back with us in the boat.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Stainless jugs with iced TAP water. Drinking from plastic isn't good for drinking anything.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Global warming, carbon emissions can be up for debate …. But water quality , pollution, and the plastic waste should be issue where any sportsman especially those in the water should be united.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> Stainless jugs with iced TAP water. Drinking from plastic isn't good for drinking anything.


Amen! Even when I go on week long road trips I pack several gallons of fresh Texas well water. I’m a water drinking fool.


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

mwolaver said:


> Today only 9% of all the plastic we have produced and consumed to date worldwide has been recycled, 12% has been incinerated, and the vast majority, 79%, has ended up in landfills or in the environment. Plastic objects can also reach the sea from landfills, due to the water flowing through them. In addition, we also find plastics in the sea from deliberate dumping of garbage, from accidental dumping from ships, or from effluents from sewage treatment plants and wastewater treatment plants. _Eighty percent of the waste we find at sea comes from land, while the remaining 20% comes from maritime activity._ (Globalrecycle.net)
> 
> If this is true, I am right to use no plastic bottles. My recycle bin is a placebo.


8 or so years ago a friend and I did a 25 mile two canoe overnite on a Mid TN local river. First fished it 40 years ago. Clean and relatively unspoiled. 
On our overnite we collected 5 - 55 gal garbage bags of plastics/cans. Wasn't why we planned the trip, were just curious since we had witnessed it being
despoiled over the years. Convenience (laziness?) often results in a irrecoverable loss. Haven't bought bottled water since.


----------



## Rharbin1989 (Jul 15, 2019)

Ive been using 2.5 gal water jugs from publix and fill up a cup as needed. still some plastic but much less than single water bottles


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

For me it is less about litter and more about the impact of having it in the environment and manufacturing it at all. I was listening to an interview with an entrepreneur the other day that is working on recycling plastics. His motivation is data suggesting that the average person consumes the equivalent of a credit card worth of plastic in the form of micro plastics in their food and water every so many days or weeks. I don’t remember exactly how long it was, but I remember my wife and I were listening to it in the car and we were both shocked.

That and the fact that supporting these businesses that are draining the Florida Aquifer (basically for free) is not something I want to continue doing.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I do carry plastic water bottles on my boats in the drink boxes. 
when finished drinking them they go in the trash on the boat to go home and be put in the recycling bins. 
including the bottle cap.
The only thing that goes over the side of my boats and does not come home with me is my pee when nature calls.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

j_f said:


> Big fan of the Yeti bottles; it does what it's supposed to and stands up to abuse. I really like the newer models with the dual lids-- one to open all the way up to clean/fill with ice, the other a bottle-style lid.
> 
> Related: anybody got any recs for _uninsulated_ stainless gallon jugs? Looking for the Yeti/Rctic style, but single wall.


Many breweries have growlers that are single wall stainless steel, I bought a couple for $18 a piece. Mine only see beer.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Haven’t used plastic water bottles for 2 years


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Also zero, makes the best budget water filters I’ve found


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> I do carry plastic water bottles on my boats in the drink boxes.
> when finished drinking them they go in the trash on the boat to go home and be put in the recycling bins.
> including the bottle cap.
> The only thing that goes over the side of my boats and does not come home with me is my pee when nature calls.


And ‘naner peels


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Check out the Platypus brand soft water bottles. I’m still using my original 2 liter ones from a cycling trip I did 15 years ago, so they are quite durable. They don’t roll or bang around like my stainless jugs, collapse as you use the water and weigh next to nothing empty. They have various sizes from .75 to 6 liters and both pop up and screw on lids. Downsides are that the freestanding design still needs more inventing and they are a little fussy to dry.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I will probably look at some some stainless bottles , but with a rubberized coating. These 64 oz and 1 gallon stainless jugs become like wrecking balls in a compartment or deck if not secured somehow and who wants to do that every time I want a drink of water.


I've found so many uses for beach/bath towels on the skiff, and this is one. I put one in a corner, and push my jug into it making a little divot (usually lay the jug on it's side if it's full). Sometimes I keep it in my aft compartment, sometimes on the deck, sometimes up in front of the front bulkhead. Love the versatility, and it holds it great and doesn't bang around.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Haven't had single use plastic bottles on the skiff in over 3 years. I have 3 different colored SS insulated drink bottles that each person can choose. They are filled up and put in the cooler. I keep a couple half gallon plastic water jugs in the freezer and use them to chill the cooler. As they melt, we use them to refill the drinking water bottles.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Haven't had single use plastic bottles on the skiff in over 3 years. I have 3 different colored SS insulated drink bottles that each person can choose. They are filled up and put in the cooler. I keep a couple half gallon plastic water jugs in the freezer and use them to chill the cooler. As they melt, we use them to refill the drinking water bottles.


if you know someone in healthcare, the liter bottles that they use for IV saline are super for freezing. The plastic is really tough, so they can stand a lot of abuse.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My BIL is a doctor, I'll hit him up. He's also my source for an above average first aid kit. I also like using the Pedialyte bottles, they are heavy duty. I also like that they are square and don't roll around in the cooler.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

We use these and they work great. We carry one specifically for the pup and one for us. Much more affordable than the Yeti and they do sell a silicone sleeve for the bottom if you're worried about it dinging up something. Can't beat the price! 

RTIC Jugs - Stainless Steel, Insulated, Reusable (rticoutdoors.com)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kingfisher67 said:


> We use these and they work great. We carry one specifically for the pup and one for us. Much more affordable than the Yeti and they do sell a silicone sleeve for the bottom if you're worried about it dinging up something. Can't beat the price!
> 
> RTIC Jugs - Stainless Steel, Insulated, Reusable (rticoutdoors.com)


I have a 64oz SLK jug with a neoprene cover and strap for hanging it. They don’t make this one any more but it’s been going hard for about four years.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Me, and most all that come aboard have Yeti mugs. I was actually just thinking of going to something different than plastic water bottles last week. Fishing through empties to get to the beef jerky or cold ones is getting tiring. Think I’ll try one of these collapsible deals in the cooler next trip.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Me, and most all that come aboard have Yeti mugs. I was actually just thinking of going to something different than plastic water bottles last week. Fishing through empties to get to the beef jerky or cold ones is getting tiring. Think I’ll try one of these collapsible deals in the cooler next trip.
> View attachment 211470


I've used just about every version of collapsible water container for work, and it's definitely a "buy once, cry once" purchase. These are the best I've found:




__





Dromedary® Bags | Storage Bags | MSR


A leader in outdoor equipment innovation, MSR is dedicated to engineering high-quality stoves, tents, water filters, snowshoes and more to help people worldwide unlock their greatest adventures.




www.msrgear.com


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

j_f said:


> I've used just about every version of collapsible water container for work, and it's definitely a "buy once, cry once" purchase. These are the best I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great!! I’ve used a few in the past along with camelbak bladders. Only downside is getting them clean and getting them to dry out.


----------



## Rumrunner (6 mo ago)

I usually have a stainless steel 64oz flask. It’s great cause I can put a boatload of ice in there and refill it from the brita so it good clean water. Anything larger and the hubby and I use gallon sized water bottles that have an integrated straw. We work out considerably so we are constantly staying hydrated and the gallon ones last us the whole day. Downside is the gallon ones aren’t insulated, so it’s more of a reserve gallon when out on the kayaks when the nice icy water runs out.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

use the empty ice bags for fish bags........saves on the clean up


----------



## mooker82 (Jun 25, 2015)

YETI Silo 6 Gallon Water Cooler

I’ve started using the Yeti silo for work and the boat to refill stainless bottles. Expensive but holds up well and block ice lasts a long time. Nice to have the cooler space free for other stuff.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

mooker82 said:


> YETI Silo 6 Gallon Water Cooler
> 
> I’ve started using the Yeti silo for work and the boat to refill stainless bottles. Expensive but holds up well and block ice lasts a long time. Nice to have the cooler space free for other stuff.


interesting how times (and technology) has changed. Now there's $300 water coolers. For years, I carried one of these to work every day:


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Bill Payne said:


> This month's Florida Sportsman just arrived and the "Call to Action" article by Blair Wickstrom encourages us to stop using plastic water bottles. I think that's a great idea, and I do not use them in my daily life on shore, but on the boat they are always with me.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on the forum has a more sustainable way they carry water aboard their boat when fishing. Especially when fishing with several anglers. If I'm solo I can just top of the insulated cup with ice-water and I'm generally good to go for a few hours.


I have been using the stainless bottles for a few years now. Only issue I have with them is they are a little slippery unless you add a coozy or something, Here is a little more incentive to drop the plastic. The vitamins are listed at the bottom!


----------



## mooker82 (Jun 25, 2015)

fatman said:


> interesting how times (and technology) has changed. Now there's $300 water coolers. For years, I carried one of these to work every day:
> 
> View attachment 211527


What’s funny is we ran the math and the Yeti should eventually pay for itself (unless it gets stolen). We would go through 5 or 6 replacement lids a year at $15 a pop per truck because somebody would forget to bungee the lid down on the truck.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Haven't had single use plastic bottles on the skiff in over 3 years. I have 3 different colored SS insulated drink bottles that each person can choose. They are filled up and put in the cooler. I keep a couple half gallon plastic water jugs in the freezer and use them to chill the cooler. As they melt, we use them to refill the drinking water bottles.


I


fatman said:


> interesting how times (and technology) has changed. Now there's $300 water coolers. For years, I carried one of these to work every day:
> 
> View attachment 211527


I still own & use one of these 3-gal. Igloo's time to time! ... they always work great!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Personally, I haven't used plastic water bottles for going on 2-years on my boats, nor when I fish w/ others on their boats. ... SS water jugs and different colored Nalgene bottles are the way to go MO.

Also like the idea, looks & dimensions on the RTIC jug SmackDaddy listed! Will look into this also.

So much unnecessary waste created w/ plastic water bottles! We need to get away from this mode.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

I have never thrown any trash in the water and will not change my behavior because others are douchbags…doesn’t work that way in my book


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

suhmoszetaetatheta said:


> I have never thrown any trash in the water and will not change my behavior because others are douchbags…doesn’t work that way in my book


That’s what I’m instilling in my son right now. Pack it in, pack it out. Leave no trace!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some of you remember the story I told about a boat full of duck hunters that were running back to the ramp right in front of me and they chunked a case box full of empty beer cans out while crossing the bay. I spun around and picked them all up and caught them in the parking lot. I told them “you lost something earlier” and dumped the empties in the floor of their boat and tossed the box in as well. They all looked at me like I lost my mind and did not say anything. 
A while back some girls were sitting in a gas station parking lot eating and tossing burger wrappers, fry boxes and cups out their windows. I walked over, picked all of it up and tapped on the window. When she rolled it down I threw the trash in her lap and told them to put it in the trash. They also looked at me crazy and said nothing. 
People need to be treated this way to learn lessons. I might get in a physical altercation over it one day but oh well.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some of you remember the story I told about a boat full of duck hunters that were running back to the ramp right in front of me and they chunked a case box full of empty beer cans out while crossing the bay. I spun around and picked them all up and caught them in the parking lot. I told them “you lost something earlier” and dumped the empties in the floor of their boat and tossed the box in as well. They all looked at me like I lost my mind and did not say anything.
> A while back some girls were sitting in a gas station parking lot eating and tossing burger wrappers, fry boxes and cups out their windows. I walked over, picked all of it up and tapped on the window. When she rolled it down I threw the trash in her lap and told them to put it in the trash. They also looked at me crazy and said nothing.
> People need to be treated this way to learn lessons. I might get in a physical altercation over it one day but oh well.


First I heard your story but "Good for You"! ... There is no reason to litter the water, streets, or countryside.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

My wife drinks a LOT of water everyday and up until recently out of Nalgene bottles.
I saw a Yeti sale on the 26oz Rambler and ordered her one colored the same as my skiff with the hooks look like a heart logo on one side and her LEO i.d. number on the other....I'm back in the clear boys...she loved it and uses it everyday!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Haven't read all the post but I see people have mentioned ali and stainless water bottles.

Definitely not a fan of plastic bottles, ever, anywhere. France has some good ideas that eliminated single use plastic bottles.

I've rescued enough sea turtles now to know any plastic in the marine environment is bad for marine life. Heck, we have micro plastics found in bird embryos inside eggs now. One turtle I dealt with that subsequently had a necropsy we discovered a plastic water bottle inside it still with the label "100% Pure NZ Water".


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Plastic should be banned!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JT2 said:


> Plastic should be banned!


Care to elaborate or at least clarify?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Project Farm has all kinds of good content.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Project Farm has all kinds of good content.


Project Farms is a great source for testing glues, oils, filters, duct tape, etc. The guy is pretty thorough!


----------



## Líneas tensas (5 mo ago)

I put a Platypus bag in the back of my vest wading the beach or flats. They also sell a boat water carry bag.


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

america is not the problem for plastic. its other countries. and rather than the fuss to us about plastic, they should focus on folks being nasty and littering. just my opinion.


----------

